# Best CPU cooler for i5 4670s



## bssunilreddy (Mar 1, 2015)

I have the following Configuration:

Intel Core i5 4670s 
Gigabyte B85M-D3H 
Gainward GTX750Ti 2GB 
Kingston  V+200 240GB 
Corsair CX430M
Corsair Vengeance 8GB(2x4GB) 1600MHz 
Cooler Master N200 Advance
Dell ST2220L 
Cooler Master Devastator Gaming Bundle 
Logitech Z313 
Antec 120mm x4 Blue LED fans 
APC 600VA UPS.

I have decided to go with Cooler Master Hyper TX3 EVO. Is this sufficient or any other cooler can be suggested. Please suggest.


----------



## topgear (Mar 16, 2015)

212x should be sufficient or you can some extreme air cooling like Noctua NH-U14S  or try some water cooling for a change.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 16, 2015)

topgear said:


> 212x should be sufficient or you can some extreme air cooling like Noctua NH-U14S  or try some water cooling for a change.



Thanks for your suggestion but I already ordered TX3 EVO.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 5, 2015)

topgear said:


> 212x should be sufficient or you can some extreme air cooling like Noctua NH-U14S  or try some water cooling for a change.



My PC is running cool with Hyper TX3 EVO installed. Thanks for all your suggestions...


----------



## topgear (Apr 11, 2015)

can you mention the idle, load and ambient temps ?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 11, 2015)

topgear said:


> can you mention the idle, load and ambient temps ?



idle temps:35c
load temps: 65c
ambient temps: 34c


----------



## amit.tiger12 (May 5, 2015)

my cpu temp goes above 70, 80


----------

